# Essbase and Powerpivot



## poltroller (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi. I'd like to know if it's possible to extract data from essbase in  powerpivot. I have this problem: I need to make two different essbase  queries and then put all the data together and make a pivot for a  report. I know it's possible to make it without powerpivot or it's  possible to make a query in excel and then import the data in powerpivot  but I'd like to know if it's possible to take the data outside essbase  and import them directly into powerpivot in order to have a more dynamic  system and leverage powerpivot functions.

Thank's in advance for any of your kind replies.


----------



## powerpivotpro (Mar 14, 2012)

Sorry, I personally have no experience here, although I can see why you would want to do it.

Is there an ODBC driver for Essbase?  PowerPivot basically can "eat" data from any ODBC source as long as there is a driver installed.


----------



## David Churchward (Mar 15, 2012)

I understand the Essbase ODI has options to extract to SQL and you can also write MDX queries against Essbase data.  So, it is certainly possible to do as PowerPivot can consume these sources directly but I've never tried so I have no idea how difficult it is.


----------



## Badrul (Jan 6, 2015)

I have the same question -- does anyone have any experience of this?


----------

